# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  FP

## willi 147

Hola buenas.alguien me podria decir que es lo mas grande que coje en un FP.o cuantas se pueden meter (CANTIDAD) y si hay algun modelo que os guste, si merece la pena pillar uno de calidad.tengo las manos pequeñas
un saludo

----------


## Ming

> cuantas se pueden meter (CANTIDAD)


Lo siento pero ... a qué te refieres, qué 'objeto' ...

Soy muy ignorante pero me he quedado con la duda al leerlo  :07:

----------


## Nanito

yo he metido en un FP un limon... (de gomaespuma jeje)  para el tema de los fp es mejor ir a alguna tienda ver probar y demas... en tiendamagia hay un quit que vienen varios,sale unos 10 euros y veras que dos o tres te serviran perfecto, luego a por los de silicona pero eso dejalo para mas adelante... saludos... ya hay hilos sobre esto... loading...

----------


## andrelafont

los extra large de vernet son los mas grandes pero si tenes las manos chicas te condicionan sorry.

----------


## heliagui

Hola.... Alguien m epodria decir como hacer para oscurecer un fp??

Porque a pesar deque yodomino varios trucos y nunca me han detectado el que tengo, hace unos días vi a un mago con uno algo más oscuro y quisiera saber si existe algún metodo para oscurecerlo??

----------


## Ming

Puedes utilizar humo para oscurezerlo, no? Dependiendo de que quemes el humo será mas o menos negro, y por lo tanto oscurezerá más o menos el FP.
Si lo quieres muy oscuro metelo en un pote de pintura negra  :Wink1:  (es broma, eh)

Por cierto... utiliza solo las siglas, por favor.

----------


## Magnano

existen tintas para pintar plástico, o lo que puedes hacer es darle una capa de imprimacion (no se si se dice así) y pintarlo con pintura con el color que te guste
a lo de la primera pregunta, todo depende de como te compres el fp, el material,...

saludos!

----------

